# Your Thoughts On Draftkings.com Commercials...



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

So over the past few days I've been noticing a lot of draftkings commercials. Not being a sports fan of any kind, I simply don't get the allure of playing some "virtual football" game...But what I did notice about the commercials was this...

Seems as if just about every "guy" depicted in the commercials was a late twenties/early thirties, out of shape, baseball cap on backwards, pudgy, beer swilling loser...

...Is that how "men" are portrayed or is this a typical cross section of men today? Jesus...If I was anything like those guys, I'd be asking to be put out of my misery.

IDK, but it looks as if these so called "men" need their "mommies". If this is the direction us "men" are going, we're in big trouble.

I know that women are objectified in the media today, but this portrayal of the "average Joe" is offensive to me...unless it is an accurate reflection of men today...then all I have to do is just shake my head I suppose.


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

I suggest you walk into your local B-dubs, or any sports bar, on a Sunday afternoon.

Be prepared to commence some serious head-shaking.:grin2:

MR, I think I remember you saying you were over-weight/ out-of-shape when you were a younger man.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

If I never see another fantasy sports gambling commercial or another Viagra/Cialis commercial, my life will be better.

I understand the fantasy stuff, it makes it feel like you have some control of your 'football' team. Meaning you make your own team via the fantasy aspect. I don't think it is less 'manly' than other activities, but I just don't have the time or inclination to do 'fantasy' stuff. I live in the real world, lol.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Interestingly, most of the guys who actually win money on those types of sites are math guys - they're in accounting, finance, IT, economics, etc. - and they play hundreds of times a day, usually using a well formulated mathematical system. It's pretty much the same crowd you'd see in the professional poker circles. Ever watch professional poker tournaments on television? They clean up a bit for tv. Serious poker is mostly a world populated by slouchy dudes in hoodies and sunglasses who look like they probably spend _a lot _of time indoors.

The Draftkings commercials swing more toward the over-aged frat boy side than most of their actual winners do. They're trying to appeal to the beer drinking guys in sports bars wearing jerseys - "the average football-watching Joe" - because that's who they make most of their money from. That's not who makes most of the money from the sites.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Whether you like the commercials or not, fantasy football is huge and DraftKings and FanDuel have tapped into that huge market. Draftkings is valued at about $1.5billion, Fanduel at about $1billion.

Why? Because there are more overweight, backward-wearing hat guys than there are football players.


----------



## Joey2k (Oct 3, 2014)

I frequently hear it called Dungeons and Dragons for jocks.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

A fellow I worked with several years ago started his own fantasy football group, and hired me to create some algorithms for it. It never appealed to me - but I don't care about (watching) professional sports, and am only otherwise interested if I play one.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

OMG, I can't type. I tried to check them out and ended up at Daftpunk.com


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

If I gambled I would totally go for the fantasy networks.

It adds the element of immersion to an otherwise disappointing past-time.

A few colleagues have made money off of FanDuel, the leagues they are involved in pay out the top 700 of 4000 spots.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

PT Barnum would be proud.


----------



## Anon1111 (May 29, 2013)

I like to play sports and am impressed by top athleticism, but no more so than by a top actor. Unless you're actually playing, it's just entertainment.

Unless you are a professional, gambling is for the math challenged.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

The sheer volume of the damn ads is really off-putting...and to go with that they have a way to sign up on your tv remote. I think that's going a little bit too far. I don't think that gambling should be advertised and as such, this guys they have in their ads don't seem to have the money to lose on these sites. One thing is for sure, they won't have to worry about getting me to be a customer. I'm just not interested.


----------

